# TREK 2300 5200 ride stiffness



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Can anyone compare the two frames if they have ridden both? The 2300 is aluminium zr9000, How stiff does one or the other feel?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a 2300 with carbon forks and now have a Madone 5.2. My 2300 was plenty stiff, as is the new Madone. With that said, the new Madone is more compliant ride wise, especially over long distances. Its also much stiffer when you are out of the saddle and mashing the pedals whether on the flats or going up a hill. My 2300 was a great ride though. The new Madone is just better all around. I know you inquired about the 5200, but thats OCLV carbon if I'm correct so maybe that will give you some idea. Good luck.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

The 5200 will have more vertical compliance and will generally absorb more vibration than the 2300.


----------

